# Looking for 3 month rental



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,

We would like to find furnished accommodation for retired Australia couple for maximum of 3 months from 1 June 2011

If you have anything available could you please PM me details.


----------



## foremost4 (Feb 1, 2011)

anski said:


> Hi,
> 
> We would like to find furnished accommodation for retired Australia couple for maximum of 3 months from 1 June 2011
> 
> If you have anything available could you please PM me details.


Hi. can I ask what part of Italy you are interested in staying in. We have accommodation in Cassino Lazio.

Regards

foremost4


----------

